# Solar fence charger help needed picking



## xxGallopxx

Love my Zareba fence charger. I have the 5 mile one. The solar powered ones are more money upfront, but in the long run you save a lot with electricity bills. This is a case where, the more money you spend, the better. Here's a link to the Zareba website. You can find them at Tractor Supply, and some other hardware stores like Lowes and Menards. Zareba Electric Fence Systems - High-Quality, Long-Lasting Electric Fencing Solutions For All Your Animal Containment and Control Needs | ZarebaSystems.com


----------



## COWCHICK77

I had one that was a Gallagher, it seemed pretty good...but your ground of course is the most important part.


----------



## Joe4d

look at the joule rating, the bigger the number the better. many of the lower priced solars are very low powered and will ground out if a couple wet weeds touch the fence. 
I see people spend thousands on fence posts, concrete, wire, insulators , tools labor, then to save 40 or 50 bucks on a charger, and buy a under powered unit that doesnt hold up or keep the horses in.


----------



## Joe4d

i only see a single solar charger on zareba's websight, the .05 joule,one. You DONOT want to waste money on that one. Prime example of one that wont work and is way under powered. I use one camping for small corrals, but not enough power for a field. My fence charger is this one, Zareba® 50 Mile AC Low Impedence Fence Charger in Long Box, Model A50LIL

Notice it has 40 times the output. Works great, doesnt ground out if weeds or brush touches the fence. It is an AC unit. But I would look hard at AC units. They are longer lasting dont require batteries and have way more output than the solar units.


----------



## Rawhide

For smaller units I like Parmak . Both ac and solar if your in rite region.

Rawhide

Electric Fence Chargers - AC-powered


----------



## Joe4d

They sell a 10 joule unit :shock:,,,, I can imagine fried dead animals gathered along fence lines, yahh baby more power arh arh arh,


----------



## Moveurasets

I can not use a AC unit or I would, This is a new piece of land with NOTHING on it, we are getting water and fence done for now, I am out of luck on electric for a while lol. Thanks for the help! What about this 1 ??
http://www.electric-horse-fence.com/electric_fence_chargers/solar/solar_powered_4.htm


----------



## BigGreyHorse

We bought a Gallagher and it worked great for 1 year then quit. Replaced the battery and it lasted for 2mths. Dead again. We've decided that solar was a great idea but it turned into daily checking for charge on the tape and that gets to be just too much trouble. Switched back to an electric and haven't had any problems. Hope your solar works better than ours did.


----------



## Joe4d

Moveurasets said:


> I can not use a AC unit or I would, This is a new piece of land with NOTHING on it, we are getting water and fence done for now, I am out of luck on electric for a while lol. Thanks for the help! What about this 1 ??
> Electric Fence Charger MAG-12-SP for Electric Fence


Thats a .5 joule unit, would probably be perfect for you, just keep the fence line reasonably clear. weeds and a few branches here and there wont hurt it.


----------

